# Uds I'm working on for....



## RedHooker

Fellow 2cooler jack_collier.


----------



## jack collier

Dang Rick!! I like it already!


----------



## RedHooker

jack collier said:


> Dang Rick!! I like it already!


 I just have to make the draft control plates, mount the thermo, and paint. 
I will season it so it will be ready to cook on when you get it.


----------



## jack collier

*uds*

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Bearkat2004

very nice,

I should start mine this weekend!


----------



## RedHooker

Jack,

I'm going to season it tomorrow after the paint dries. You will be ready to cook Friday, when you pick it up.


----------



## Law Dog

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## jack collier

*UDS*

Awesome Rick! Can't wait.:hairout:


----------



## saltbranch

You will love it. Recently put in 24lbs HEB Mesquite charcoal in my UDS, did Butts and Briskets and 30 hrs later it was still holding temps at 245 on the same 24lbs of charcoal.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

saltbranch said:


> You will love it. Recently put in 24lbs HEB Mesquite charcoal in my UDS, did Butts and Briskets and 30 hrs later it was still holding temps at 245 on the same 24lbs of charcoal.


Yep - I can also vouch for this. These things are extremely efficient and hold a temp more consistently than any other smoker I've experienced.


----------



## ravrav7

*How do I place my order?*

I would love to have one of those. How do I place my order?

Ray

281-403-3323


----------



## jack collier

*Redhooker's UDS*

Well, I fired up the Uds for Mother's Day. Wife had requested baby backs. Did those, beef short ribs, and a tri-tip brisket from one of my homegrown beefs. Incredible, to say the least. Thanks Rick for a job well done (medium well).
Will post pics when I figure out how.


----------



## RedHooker

Glad you were successful on your first cook.


----------



## Mrschasintail

What is a UDS?


----------



## redspeck

Ugly drum Smoker


----------



## saltbranch

Redhooker can you post more pics of your basket? I am going to build a new UDS and thats one thing I want to improve. Mine is small weber grill with expanded metal wrapped/attached with bolts double nutted for the legs.
Nice looking build!!


----------



## tunchistheman

What do they go for?


----------



## saltbranch

saltbranch said:


> Redhooker can you post more pics of your basket? I am going to build a new UDS and thats one thing I want to improve. Mine is small weber grill with expanded metal wrapped/attached with bolts double nutted for the legs.
> Nice looking build!!


Do you sell the charcoal baskets??


----------



## RedHooker

tunchistheman said:


> What do they go for?


$200 with flat top.


----------



## RedHooker

saltbranch said:


> Do you sell the charcoal baskets??


 usually only build baskets with the cooker, but I might.


----------



## saltbranch

RedHooker said:


> usually only build baskets with the cooker, but I might.


Let me know how much if you decide to sell just the basket,
Thanks


----------



## RedHooker

saltbranch said:


> Redhooker can you post more pics of your basket? I am going to build a new UDS and thats one thing I want to improve. Mine is small weber grill with expanded metal wrapped/attached with bolts double nutted for the legs.
> Nice looking build!!


Couple pics


----------



## saltbranch

Thank you


----------



## kamreese

*how to cook*

redhooker, how does one of these udc work. curious, i can make them all day long, but how do they work. thanks


----------



## RedHooker

kamreese said:


> redhooker, how does one of these udc work. curious, i can make them all day long, but how do they work. thanks


They work Great! One basket of charcoal, and mine will cook unattended for 12+ hours. I cook brisket, pork butt, chicken, ribs, etc. 
With one vent open, it will hold 225-250, all day long. Best little smoker I ever used, and cheap.


----------



## bigl

RedHooker said:


> They work Great! One basket of charcoal, and mine will cook unattended for 12+ hours. I cook brisket, pork butt, chicken, ribs, etc.
> With one vent open, it will hold 225-250, all day long. Best little smoker I ever used, and cheap.


X2. Best pit I have used


----------



## porkchoplc

So you just dump in an entire bag of charcoal and throw some lump wood on top?


----------



## RedHooker

porkchoplc said:


> So you just dump in an entire bag of charcoal and throw some lump wood on top?


depends on how long your cooking. If you fill the basket pictured above, it will cook 12+ hours. If your only cooking, say leg quarters, when they are done, just close the vents and exhaust stack, fire goes out and saves the remaining fuel. next time you want to cook, just shake the ashes off the remaining fuel, add some if needed, light it up and cook.


----------



## porkchoplc

Gotcha. but you still add wood to the coals to give it that smoke flavor correct?


----------



## RedHooker

porkchoplc said:


> Gotcha. but you still add wood to the coals to give it that smoke flavor correct?


 Yes on the wood. I will put 4-5 pieces, mixed in the charcoal, about the size of a large banana. If I am doing a short cook, I drop the wood on top of the coals just before I put the meat on. and not quite as much.


----------



## cajunautoxer

Man wish you were closer to Houston I'd pick one up from you


----------



## captMATT

Got mine knocked out & seasoned up.... Held 225 w/ about 10lbs of kingsford blue for about 10 hrs.

Fence gate hinge









Dual racks & 3/4" brass ball valve









All painted up w/ high heat & twin gauges










It's NICE!!!


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## redspeck

looks good


----------



## porkchoplc

Are you selling these? I'm considering buying one.


----------



## RedHooker

Don't have any right now. And I'm in the process of moving. It will be a while.


----------

